
The Ideal (Data-Driven) Sales Interview [PDF in Viewer] - jfarmer
https://www.strive.co/idealsalesinterviewguide
======
jfarmer
Hey HN,

I'm Jesse and run engineering at Strive
([https://www.strive.co](https://www.strive.co)). I've been a long-time HN
user (joined Marched, 2008) and joined Strive about 6 months ago to help
people get a fair shot a great career.

We focus on evaluating and placing salespeople using the tools and techniques
that research says are the most indicative of success on the job. You can
think of us like Triplebyte for the 99%.

We all know that technical interviews are flawed. It's rare that the
followings things ever really coincide:

    
    
      1. What we believe we're selecting for
      2. What we're in fact selecting for
      3. What indicates future performance / success on the job
    

You won't be surprised to learn that the same is true with salespeople.

We summarized the research and some things we've learned on our own about
screening and salespeople, here:
[https://www.strive.co/idealsalesinterviewguide](https://www.strive.co/idealsalesinterviewguide).

I thought HN might be interested.

